

Starting vs Joining - spencerfry
http://thegongshow.tumblr.com/post/941925410/starting-vs-joining

======
gamble
He gets it in his the first point. Exits are so low these days that a <1% pre-
dilution employee grant is basically meaningless. Unless you work for the next
Google (and how many of _those_ have their been in the last decade?) the best-
case scenario is that your equity makes up for all the unpaid overtime you
worked getting to the acquisition. The risk/reward ratio is far more in your
favor as either a founder or an employee of a funded company.

------
Tichy
"The entrepreneurs that impress me the most are the ones that are completely
rabid about solving a need"

So what impresses you the most about developers who join startups?

~~~
andrewparker
Joining a startup is not inherently impressive. The characteristics of
employed developers that I most admire are: intelligence, loyalty, and ability
to execute (read: ship code). Being employed doesn't affect my opinion of
someone regarding those characteristics.

~~~
Tichy
I was just trying to arrive at the conclusion of the article. I think it
starts out listing reasons why developers choose to work on their own startups
rather than join other startups. Then it says that the listed reasons are not
really good reasons (they don't tend to produce impressive entrepreneurs). The
conclusion seems to be that the respective developers would be better off
joining startups instead. Hence my question if that would be more impressive
than working on one's own startup for the wrong reasons.

Another way to interpret it would of course be to still opt for the own
startup, but for better reasons.

~~~
andrewparker
Fair point. Most of my posts drift like that because I write my way into
ideas. It's like thinking out loud... and then I hit "post".

